# Squid package



## Myron (Sep 17, 2009)

hi guys 

how to install squid via ftp??

im totally newbie to this world of unix :r

thanks


----------



## Myron (Sep 17, 2009)

Myron said:
			
		

> hi guys
> 
> how to install squid via ftp??
> 
> ...



i use this but > 
ftp://mirror.aarnet.edu.au/pub/squid/squid/squid-3.0.STABLE19.tar.gz: not found

:r:r


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 17, 2009)

Don't download tarballs, use the ports/packages system.

http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------



## Myron (Sep 26, 2009)

guys help cant get the pakage

i use this

```
$ ftp -a ftp2.freebsd.org
Connected to ftp2.us.freebsd.org.
220 Verio FreeBSD mirror
230 Hi. No need to log in; I'm an anonymous ftp server.
Remote system type is UNIX.
Using binary mode to transfer files.
ftp> cd /pub/freebsd/ports/packages/www
250 "/pub/freebsd/ports/packages/www"
ftp> get squid-2.7.6_1.tbz
local: squid-2.7.6_1.tbz remote: squid-2.7.6_1.tbz
502 Sorry, I don't understand that command.
227 =130,94,149,162,193,34
```

did i missed something? to be honest im really noobs in unix :r


----------



## Myron (Sep 26, 2009)

ill been hours of googling the basic guide of ftp command and i did it finally hehehe i get olredy the squid file in ftp server

thanks


----------



## Myron (Sep 26, 2009)

Myron said:
			
		

> ill been hours of googling the basic guide of ftp command and i did it finally hehehe i get olredy the squid file in ftp server
> 
> thanks




hey guys i got this error 
what is this means? do i need to install perl package?

```
$ pkg_add squid-2.7.6_1.tbz
pkg_add: could not find package perl-5.8.9_3 !
```
thanks


----------



## Beastie (Sep 26, 2009)

Yes, it's a runtime dependency.
But why don't you use the -r (remote) pkg_add parameter? It automatically fetches and installs all dependencies.


----------



## Myron (Sep 26, 2009)

Beastie said:
			
		

> Yes, it's a runtime dependency.
> But why don't you use the -r (remote) pkg_add parameter? It automatically fetches and installs all dependencies.



bestie :r

```
ftp> get squid-2.7.STABLE7.tar.bz2
local: squid-2.7.STABLE7.tar.bz2 remote: squid-2.7.STABLE7.tar.bz2
229 Entering Extended Passive Mode (|||62325|)
150 Opening BINARY mode data connection for 'squid-2.7.STABLE7.tar.bz2' (1341869 bytes).
100% |**********************************************************************|  1310 KB   27.95 KB/s    00:00 ETA
226 Transfer complete.
1341869 bytes received in 00:46 (27.95 KB/s)
ftp> [1] + Suspended               ftp -a ftp.squid-cache.org
$ ls
squid                           squid-2.7.6_1.tbz               squid-2.7.STABLE7.tar.bz2
$ rm squid-2.7.6_1.tbz
$ ls
squid                           squid-2.7.STABLE7.tar.bz2
$ pkg_add squid-2.7.STABLE7.tar.bz2
tar: +CONTENTS: Not found in archive
tar: Error exit delayed from previous errors.
pkg_add: tar extract of /usr/home/kamote/squid-2.7.STABLE7.tar.bz2 failed!
pkg_add: unable to extract table of contents file from '/usr/home/kamote/squid-2.7.STABLE7.tar.bz2' - not a package?
```


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 26, 2009)

Again: use [cmd=]pkg_add *-r*[/cmd].
http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/ports.html


----------

